# all are dead



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi,

Well after I moved the fry they started to die one after another. So I cleaned out the tank. Good lesson for the next time is do not move them.
Thanks guys for all the help so far. I've learned alot and I hope to keep m alive next time.

may all the babies


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Aww crap, that sucks - well, at least you tried








Besides that, rarely anyone manages to do everything right with the first batch...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Its a learning experience, trial and error. Good luck with your next batch.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well dont know if it will help but when i was breeding reds i had the same problem until i let them actually break out of their eggs and started swimming around then i used to suck them out still lost some but 80 percent lived hope this will help in some way ak


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

better luck on your next batch


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

lmao man when i read the first post and last post i was like why the hell he responding to his own post like that..then i realized the small difference in the name...by the way im sorry they died..is it because there so delicate to diseases at that size or what happened?


----------

